# NFAA ...Is your name on the list?



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Nfaa website now posting entrants to national field. Updates every friday...


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Don't have my name on the list yet but I have my campgroud reservations taken care of.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

not yet, but soon.


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## psequick (Oct 30, 2005)

*list*

i'm on the list


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm on the list.


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

*up date*

I should be on list. has not been updated.


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Wating for the friday update.....but which friday?


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have been watching the list for over two weeks and I don't think they have added anyone to it, at least not in the trad class.


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

They updated the list - I'm on it.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

They havent updated it since April 24. If they arent going to update it why do they even bother saying Updates on Fridays.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

unless i win the lottery, i wont be there.

i have my son's graduation in seattle to go to, so there goes my play money. bein out of work does have a few inconveniences and limited funding is one of em.


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

Spotshooter2

My name was not on the list until yesterday - so I'm pretty sure they updated it more recently than April 24th...:wink:


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like they have updated sometime this weekend.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I am still not on there.


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

It took them 2 weeks to get my name on the list after I signed up. I think I registered on April 30th - so there's a couple of week lag.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I registered yesterday. I cant wait been 3 years since my last nationals.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> I registered yesterday. I cant wait been 3 years since my last nationals.


Rumor has it there is room at the inn my child......plenty of room at the inn.


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I am now!!


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ya better check...


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm on it


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes I am. :darkbeer:


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Yep, I'm on it.................


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Mine is On the List*

But I can't get the list to come up when I click on it now. Have gotten a
page not available message for the last three days.

Jbird


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jbird said:


> But I can't get the list to come up when I click on it now. Have gotten a
> page not available message for the last three days.
> 
> Jbird


Same here  Bill G.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

It's getting close friends. bet Yankton got swamped this week and will next, so I wouldn't expect much....


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Jbird said:


> But I can't get the list to come up when I click on it now. Have gotten a
> page not available message for the last three days.
> 
> Jbird


On the nfaa website click on documents on left side of page for the list,it will open...


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## moot (Jul 10, 2009)

yup


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

My name is there. To all, and I guess you know this. Tonight is the last night to register without paying a late fee. If you've not registered by midnight tonight (and you can do it online with a credit card), the price will be 110 bucks for an adult (non pro) instead of the 85 bucks early registration.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Mr. X-Ring said:


> It took them 2 weeks to get my name on the list after I signed up. I think I registered on April 30th - so there's a couple of week lag.



I just registered this past Monday or Tuesday. My name was on the list yesterday. Guess they got the lag caught up. But I did register online. Maybe that makes it faster.

This will be my first nationals. I'm looking forward to it, but a little apprehensive I guess.:mg:


----------

